# RF Minor Amp Repair. Good Shop?



## ARbowhunter7 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I just met a guy on Craigslist who was selling a RF Power T10001bd for crazy cheap. He said it worked fine, but when we met I ran some wires to the battery and she didn't power up. I was hesitant at first until I pulled the front cover and spied a burnt 150A fuse. 

Anyway, I got her home and pulled the back cover (that covers most of the circuit board), and unfortunately spied a popped capacitor (4700/80). I'm still happy about the purchase as I got the amp for dirt cheap, but I suck at precision soldering. What kind of shop should I take this baby to that could solder in a new cap and just give the rest of the circuit board a once over while it's open? 

I know any nerd-shop could solder in a new cap just fine, but I'd prefer for the shop to be audio oriented so they have a better idea of exactly what they're working on?

Or is there a forum guru (or list of forum guru(s)?) that everyone ships their amps to if they can't do them?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

You did not search at all did you?

There are literally dozens of threads asking nearly identical questions on this forum.

Here is one: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...381-orion-repair-restoration.html#post1619426.

Have fun and please report back with your experience.


----------

